# Getting my First Venemous Snake Tommorow



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

Kinda of excited and scared at the same time. I've had a guy teach me how to handle these snakes for the past 6 months. Im a very good at handling Large Pythons and other BOIDS, but when it comes to the "hot" snakes its a totally different ball game.

The breeder and I are trying to decide on which snake would be best for me to start out with.

I want to say away from the Rattlesnakes, or the Death/puff adders because they have very very fast strikes. Im thinking along the lines of a king cobra, or a Coral Snake.


Wish me luck people lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Swweettt! Post some picks when you get it!


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

Will do, Gotta go fill out the final paperwork and get my permits tommorow. haha

My g/f hates me right now though haha


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

We have had plenty of NON venomous snakes over the years but man your crazy!! Never had the itch to play with venom!


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

well, its a new challenge. haha

its also a good move money wise. People pay a lot of money for the venom that i will be milking from these snakes. 

My snakes are money makers. Out of all of them, my ball pythons make the most cash. but its not all about the money, all my snakes a spoiled and fat lol


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

hahaha, we use to catch speckled kingsnakes, and put them in a fish tank with divider.. (childish laughter) after a week or two established territory, the tank was an old school 50 gal long skinny, ewwwweeee.. Rattlesnakes, copperheads, cottonmouths(water moccasins) all are scared stiff, litterally, but the kingsnakes prevail~ We matched scorpions and taurantualas, scorpions and centipedes, we played with venom.. We also sat in hot cars while mom was grocery shoppin and played with toys slept in beds surrounded by walls all with led paint  Nothing like your ***** GREAT grandma teachin you how to wrangle rattlesnakes, when your 5! Okie Rattlesnake Roundups, Comanche County Goodness. I never understood paying for anything you could catch.
Coral snakes are rear fanged and hold on forever.... DID YOU SAY KING COBRA? They eat all other SNAKES LOL and can kill an elephant.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Native American Legends
The Little Boy and the Rattlesnake
A Cherokee Legend
The little boy was walking down a path and he came across a rattlesnake. The rattlesnake was getting old. He asked, "Please little boy, can you take me to the top of the mountain? I hope to see the sunset one last time before I die." The little boy answered "No Mr. Rattlesnake. If I pick you up, you'll bite me and I'll die." The rattlesnake said, "No, I promise. I won't bite you. Just please take me up to the mountain." The little boy thought about it and finally picked up that rattlesnake and took it close to his chest and carried it up to the top of the mountain.

They sat there and watched the sunset together. It was so beautiful. Then after sunset the rattlesnake turned to the little boy and asked, "Can I go home now? I am tired, and I am old." The little boy picked up the rattlesnake and again took it to his chest and held it tightly and safely. He came all the way down the mountain holding the snake carefully and took it to his home to give him some food and a place to sleep. The next day the rattlesnake turned to the boy and asked, "Please little boy, will you take me back to my home now? It is time for me to leave this world, and I would like to be at my home now." The little boy felt he had been safe all this time and the snake had kept his word, so he would take it home as asked.

He carefully picked up the snake, took it close to his chest, and carried him back to the woods, to his home to die. Just before he laid the rattlesnake down, the rattlesnake turned and bit him in the chest. The little boy cried out and threw the snake upon the ground. "Mr. Snake, why did you do that? Now I will surely die!" The rattlesnake looked up at him and grinned, "You knew what I was when you picked me up."

Here is the same story. Told slightly differently.

Often times young boys were sent from the village in search of a vision. This was the case of one particular young native boy.

He started to go up to the top of a mountain in search of his vision. And as he climbed up the mountain, the air got cooler and cooler. And he came upon a snake laying in the path. The snake was shivering, and said to the boy. "Please help me. I can't move, I am so cold that I can no longer make it any further down the mountain."

The boy said to the snake "No way! You're a snake, if I pick you up, you'll bite me!" The snake replied. "No, no I won't, I promise I won't bite you if you'll only pick me up and help get me down the mountain."

So the young boy picked up the snake, put him in his shirt, and continued climbing to the top of the mountain in search of his vision. When he got back down to the bottom of the mountain, he reached in, took out the snake, and the snake bit the young boy.

The boy replied to the snake "Hey! You bit me, you said that if I'd help you out, that you wouldn't bite me!"

The snake replied "But you knew what I was when you picked me up!"


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> hahaha, we use to catch speckled kingsnakes, and put them in a fish tank with divider.. (childish laughter) after a week or two established territory, the tank was an old school 50 gal long skinny, ewwwweeee.. Rattlesnakes, copperheads, cottonmouths(water moccasins) all are scared stiff, litterally, but the kingsnakes prevail~ We matched scorpions and taurantualas, scorpions and centipedes, we played with venom.. We also sat in hot cars while mom was grocery shoppin and played with toys slept in beds surrounded by walls all with led paint  Nothing like your ***** GREAT grandma teachin you how to wrangle rattlesnakes, when your 5! Okie Rattlesnake Roundups, Comanche County Goodness. I never understood paying for anything you could catch.
> Coral snakes are rear fanged and hold on forever.... DID YOU SAY KING COBRA? They eat all other SNAKES LOL and can kill an elephant.


Its very rare to get injected by a rear fanged snake. They have to bite and continue to bite until the venom is injected. Rear fanged snakes are one of the most least studied snakes in the wild


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

echs332000 said:


> Its very rare to get injected by a rear fanged snake. They have to bite and continue to bite until the venom is injected. Rear fanged snakes are one of the most least studied snakes in the wild


The Coral snake would be my choice, HAHA Find a near matching Kingsnake that of course is opposite, :hammer: that could be a goof if ya have them displayed side by side, but would be so cool. When I was a kid in Lawton, they had Rattlesnakes for sale alive as food or in any clothing fashion. They would be in cages next to gas stations, LOL I like the little massauga if one as a pet, but the Coral snake is by far the most gorgeous. King Cobra, na.. But a Western Diamondback will at least give you that warning bite if the rattle doesn't spell it out.. So rear fang or dry bite, would be how I fliped my coin  But Your in your realm so if your all about a snake that can reach 18ft and kill everyone in your home before it gets out, Handle ya business.. That was what I talking smack on getting bit for, King Cobras usually dont give ya second chance.


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

well, i treat all hot snakes, like they will kill me. The key is to never give them that first chance haha

My experience will grow with the snake. Once he reaches 8 or 9 feet ill be fine.

Hell, i got my burmese when it was about 15 inches long, I still have her at 19 feet and 160 pounds lol


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok all I am gonna say is you are crazy... Good luck


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Thats cool, a great way to stay focused and enjoy a great hobby, maybe you'll find something out about their behavior most ppl even science books don't know  Wishing you CRAZY amounts of good luck.

This dumb lady at the pet store pulled a 19ft female burmese python out to show some people how gentle she is, what the lady forgot was that A) she just fed a tree boa and did not wash up B) SHEs in a STORE with a SHY snake, someone walks in the door chyme dings, the snake bolted back inside, wrapped around the lad and about to buckle her in half, (the 5ft high by 8-10ft long sliding door python boxes) that snake was crazy strong, my friend and I felt the lady should have given me the snake for saving her life instead she gave me free fish, I used to have cichlids and reptiles out the wazzooooo.


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

lol well she wasnt too bright for handling a 19 foot burmese by herself. The rule is, for every 6 feet of snake you need one person so a 18 foot snake you need 3 people to handle it.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

People have rattlesnakes as pet. They are not insane (usually), they just like snakes. The key is to use a forked stick when handling one. Carefully grab the snake by approaching it from behind and firmly grasping it just behind the head. Handle carefully. 

Do not forget the snake is a snake because the snake never forgets it's a snake. 
The snake is neither good nor evil, it is a snake. 
If you decide to turn a snake loose, make sure it goes away. 
The snake became a snake long before you ever met it and is not open to reform. 
Give a snake a mouse every so often and it is well-fed and happy; but it will always think it deserves two mice. 
If you get sloppy or delusional the snake will get you. Then it will leave. 
A snake does not need a credit card. 

Not every snake is a rattlesnake


----------

